# ride at r/c



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

will be at red creek may 24 thru 27th, come by an shoot the breeze, an have a cold 1 with us.will be in camping section off sandy creek rd. 

rmax
BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

If I can get my Brute back together in time...lol.

If not, I'll be on the rancher. Either way, I'm in. I'll see you there Friday afternoon, evening-ish.

----that is all---


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

whats up with the brute ,i need to be in gulfport fri morning to see if i can get some tools i had loaned out back ,they locked the guys shop up ,an police an lawyers are sopposed to be there to let people who have property in there to get it out, should be back around noon at the latest ,


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I had to order a tps. It came in yesterday. I put it on and fired it up, the FI light is finally off. Woohoo! Then I shut it off and started changing out the wiring harness. I had messed up a couple of connectors a while back and wanted to eliminate any wiring issues. I've still gotta do the fuse box delete to the new harness. It seems wrong to cut wires on a new harness though. Lol. Then finish my new snorkels and the plastics can go back on. I need to be home right now, working on it. I hope my primary clutch comes in the mail today. (What a brain fart that was)
Good luck getting your stuff back. I hope you don't have any trouble.
I'm trying to get off Friday so I can leave early myself. Otherwise it will be around 7 pm before I get to red creek. 
----that is all---


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

dam cuz you took on a big bite ,well if you can not get it back together load it up we can finish it a the ride ,an get the hmf on it also


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yall suck! lol my buddy wont get his axles for his wheeler til next week so we planned the next saturday ....i originally planned to go this saturday for Going Down in the Brown but things came up lol and i dont have $100+ to drop for one day lol ....hope to see you around there one day soon!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

put the broke diff back in the gade ,will be loading up later an heading out, come on by ,camper slots 11,12,13,14, should be around 18 of us there


----------

